# Ideas on where to apply for jobs



## mellotwe (Nov 24, 2014)

This summer, i'll be graduating my local tech school with an associates in Culinary Arts. While it's a trade school it's still known for having a strong program/reputation. I'm looking for suggestions on restaurants or cities that'd be good to look for work. My goal/plan is to find a quality restaurant to line cook at for a couple years. I think with my degree my resume will be good enough to do this. I'm already very experienced with the hectic high volumeness of restaurant life. I have 5 years of line experience on top of working my way up from dishwasher. I've been a lead for a long time. Id like to find a place that's focuses on fresh ingredients or I can learn some great plating techniques. Even if its a place to volunteer/intern/apprentice I'm just trying to find someone to learn more from. Once I get happy/confident with those techniques I aim to find a sous chef position. Any tips would be great


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

With your background you are off to a good start. It sounds similar to mine. 

Look for an independent chef driven restaurant. Go in between shifts and ask to speak to the chef. Even if he is not hiring, chefs are a small close knit community, and he might have some good leads for you. Continue to check in once a week. 

It shouldn't take you long to find what you are looking for. But remember that interviews are two way streets. Interview them harder than they are interviewing you and do your research on what the operation is really like. Don't buy the company kool-aid. Find out for yourself prior to accepting any offers.


----------



## linecookliz (Jun 8, 2017)

So, essentially you are looking for a 'farm to fork' restaurant. I would research cities (if you are looking to relocate) that are popular with that movement right now. I'm sure at least one restaurant in your area has that concept. Craigslist is a good place to start. In my area upscale restaurants will post on there once in a while. I also research restaurants on yelp. Not sure if that would be good for you, or not.

"Don't buy the company kool-aid". Lol, I love that. I agree with interviewing them as well. It definitely has helped me to weed out restaurants I wouldn't have been a good fit for. Good luck!


----------



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

mellotwe said:


> This summer, i'll be graduating my local tech school with an associates in Culinary Arts. While it's a trade school it's still known for having a strong program/reputation. I'm looking for suggestions on restaurants or cities that'd be good to look for work. My goal/plan is to find a quality restaurant to line cook at for a couple years. I think with my degree my resume will be good enough to do this. I'm already very experienced with the hectic high volumeness of restaurant life. I have 5 years of line experience on top of working my way up from dishwasher. I've been a lead for a long time. Id like to find a place that's focuses on fresh ingredients or I can learn some great plating techniques. Even if its a place to volunteer/intern/apprentice I'm just trying to find someone to learn more from. Once I get happy/confident with those techniques I aim to find a sous chef position. Any tips would be great


Congrats on finishing your program. Farm to Fork is the big movement indeed. Would you be willing to move to Anaheim? I'm a baker and am in negotiations to set up the quick service cafes for Union Station in LA (mini cafe) and for ARTIC, the main train station hub for Orange county. I am looking for someone to handle the savoy side. Fresh made, organic veggies and fruit. It isn't a white tablecloth restaurant, but it is high volume and high visibility. ARTIC is next door to the Honda Center and Angel's stadium. This is a grey shell so I have to design it. I'll need help with that too. Perhaps this isn't the type of job you wanted since you would be in charge of the whole operation. But I thought I'd offer it to you since you seem like you could handle it.


----------

